# Are you a hipster?



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

As it says on the title, are you a hipster? Yes? No? Used to be? What makes you a hipster? And what do you think of hipsters? Are they just trying too hard?

Edit: Because people have been asking, if you are a hipster you may have one or more (most likely several) of the following features:

You are a man with stubble or a beard, trying to pull of the cool/poor/hip struggling artist or musician look
You wear oversized glasses, even if your eyesight is OK
You love Apple, Starbucks, Google or any other cool, young brand (you might even work for them)
You like to go to the latest, coolest, most exclusive cafe/restaurant/independent store that most people haven't heard of yet
You only listen to indie music and look down on people who listen to mainstream music
You like to go to music/poetry/art/any other type of cultural event with unknown performers
You buy things organic/fair-trade/local etc.
You like to live in the innercity, including in neighbourhoods that are a bit edgy or poor
You live in a city such as Seattle, Portland, New York, London or Melbourne
You ride a 'fixie' bike without a helmet and/or car share (don't own a car)
You boycott big business and you advocate for small, local businesses
You love coffee and are very particular about how your coffee is made
You play guitar or sing in a band
You wear vintage clothing or clothing from small, unknown little companies
You have any Apple product
You are left-wing and vote accordingly

Those are just some things off the top of my head that define a stereotypical hipster. I know not everyone who meets this criteria is necessarily a hipster, but these are just some stereotypical things so don't feel offended!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't even know what a hipster is.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

no


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No. I tried to be one before tho NGL.


----------



## 559633 (Nov 4, 2014)

No. I am too poor and unsociable without any apple product. Like classics (hits from osts) and not indie. Have never been starbucks


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

burgerchuckie said:


> No. I tried to be one before tho NGL.


Pretty hip avatar though


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Yes, check out my avatar, too.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

The only remotely hipster-ish thing that I like is Starbucks. I only go there about once a month though because it's expensive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I don't really know what a hipster is


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

estse said:


> Yes. Yes, check out my avatar, too.


LOL


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been called a hipster because of my taste in music. I love indie music.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am not a hipster. I have never worn a social uniform in my life. I quite resent hipsters for devaluing the beard.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> No but I'm like totes swagalicious fergalicious expeditious swag.


lol Learned a few new words there. Also... wie kommst du denn jetzt zu dem Namen Wanderlust? That's pretty hipster if you ask me. 



Dre12 said:


> I am not a hipster. I have never worn a social uniform in my life. I quite resent hipsters for devaluing the beard.


Wut? Why? If it wasn't for the hipster who would wear a beard nowadays?










Also, anyone who calls themselves *Dre* is a hipster by nature....


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm never ironic enough and I don't like PBR so I will never be one.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

@Lisa

Having a large beard used to be a sign of individuality, now it is a sign of uniformity.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Dre12 said:


> @Lisa
> 
> Having a large beard used to be a sign of individuality, now it is a sign of uniformity.


true


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

the moment you admit to being a hipster is the moment you cease to be one.

and yes unfortunately I have a few hipster traits, I choose kinda/other.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh hell no. I hate hipsters. Their pretentious, arrogant attitudes, their weird clothing, their questionable taste in food/music/movies and the way they look down on anyone who disagrees with them...no thanks. I wouldn't want to be friends with one either. They try to act like they're so "unique" but in reality they're the biggest hypocrites of all...they're all exactly like one another! :no


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

No, I'm my own person. I hate labels.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Somewhere between white trash and hipster.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Dammit, I accidentally voted 'Yes'. Now I'm a hipster. :blank


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't really care for the label. It means absolutely nothing because it is applied to SO many traits/interests/activities that it could apply to just about anyone.

I don't identify as a hipster, but other people would probably label me as such.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't even know what a hipster is.


Hippies minus the heavy drug use and Woodstock.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Lisa said:


> Pretty hip avatar though


Thankee :blush


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

This label doesn't apply to me, but I do like indie music and Starbucks (but prefer making chai in the comfort of my own home since I'm an economical hermit)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm the least hipster hipster


----------



## muirmuir (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't consider any of those things to be hipster qualities.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

no lol


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to be, but hipsters are too mainstream now.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

no i hate them.

only for the arrogance. Arrogance is the quality I hate in humans most.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Lisa said:


> Wut? Why? If it wasn't for the hipster who would wear a beard nowadays?
> [/IMG]
> 
> *Me.* :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what a hipster truly is but I'm not "fashionably scruffy" if that's an accurate description of them. I'm just good ole "regular scruffy", lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i find them endearing. it's an earnest - albeit clumsy - attempt at forging an identity to make themselves stand out in this wasteland of mindless drone consumerism.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

chaosherz said:


> You love Apple, Starbucks, Google or any other cool, young brand (you might even work for them)


I picture hipsters as people who go to some small coffee shop that only a few people have heard of and put down Starbucks as being too mainstream or something. Like what's next on your list.

Anyway, no, I wouldn't consider myself a hipster. I fit like two of the things on your list, but I don't think that's enough. Especially when it comes to fashion. I don't dress anywhere near like how hipsters are usually described (i.e. I have no sense of fashion whatsoever and just wear a t-**** and jeans every single day because I don't care).


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

according to those set of criteria, no.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I hope not


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

No then, no now. I wasn't a hipster before not being a hipster was kewl. Goml!


----------

